# Synaptic Touchpad - Mal funktioniert es, mal nicht

## africola

Hallo,

ich folgendes Problem:

Ich hab ein E1212 Netbook von Medion und moechte dort das Touchpad dauerhaft zum laufen bekommen.

In /proc/bus/input/devices taucht dieses jedoch nicht immer auf.

Wenn es dann mal auftaucht, dann funktioniert es auch in x11.

Ich bin ein bischen ratlos. Fuer mich sieht der fehler sehr zufaellig aus. Momentan jedoch krieg ich das Mousepad fast nur in ca. 10% aller Bootvorgaenge zum laufen.

Was vermutet Ihr als Fehlerursache?

```

I:Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product = 0007 Version= 01b1

N: Name="SynPS/2 Synaptic TouchPad"

P: Phys= isa0060/serio1/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input6

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers= mouse0 event6

B: EV=b

B: Key = 420 0 30000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: ABS=11000003 
```

----------

## bas89

Wenn der Kernel es nicht erkennt – ist es womöglich nen Wackelkontakt oder etwas ähnlich „triviales“? Funktioniert es zuverlässig mit einer LiveCD einer anderen Distribution? Steht vielleicht etwas dazu im dmesg-log?

----------

## flyingiguana

@bitte nicht wundern, ich habe meinen Usernamen gewechselt.

Zurueck zum Problem:

Mit der BootCD auf einem USB Stick kommt das gleiche, mal funktioniert es, mal nicht.

Einen Wackelkontakt kann ich 100%ig ausschliessen, unter Debian funktionierte das einwandfrei (hab erst seit wenigen Tagen auf diesem Netbook Gentoo).

Anbei:

- /proc/bus/input/devices

- dmesg

/proc/bus/input/devices

```

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0005 Version=0000

N: Name="Lid Switch"

P: Phys=PNP0C0D/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:10/PNP0C09:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input0

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=event0 

B: EV=21

B: SW=1

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0001 Version=0000

N: Name="Power Button"

P: Phys=PNP0C0C/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event1 

B: EV=3

B: KEY=100000 0 0 0

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0003 Version=0000

N: Name="Sleep Button"

P: Phys=PNP0C0E/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input2

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event2 

B: EV=3

B: KEY=4000 0 0 0 0

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0001 Version=0000

N: Name="Power Button"

P: Phys=LNXPWRBN/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event3 

B: EV=3

B: KEY=100000 0 0 0

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0006 Version=0000

N: Name="Video Bus"

P: Phys=LNXVIDEO/video/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input4

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event4 

B: EV=3

B: KEY=3e000b 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=ab41

N: Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio0/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input5

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event5 

B: EV=120013

B: KEY=4 2000000 3803078 f800d001 feffffdf ffefffff ffffffff fffffffe

B: MSC=10

B: LED=7

```

dmesg

[code:1:799b826479]

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 (root@localhost) (gcc version 4.4.3 (Gentoo 4.4.3-r2 p1.2) ) #6 SMP Mon Oct 4 22:25:58 GMT 2010

[    0.000000] Atom PSE erratum detected, BIOS microcode update recommended

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009ec00 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009ec00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003f5b2000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003f5b2000 - 000000003f5d5000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003f5d5000 - 000000003f5e6000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003f5e6000 - 000000003f5e9000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003f5e9000 - 000000003f605000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003f605000 - 000000003f606000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003f606000 - 000000003f608000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003f608000 - 000000003f611000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003f611000 - 000000003f617000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003f617000 - 000000003f700000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] Notice: NX (Execute Disable) protection cannot be enabled: non-PAE kernel!

[    0.000000] DMI 2.4 present.

[    0.000000] AMI BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working around it.

[    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000010000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

[    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000001000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

[    0.000000] e820 remove range: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000 (usable)

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x3f5b2 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-DBFFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   DC000-E7FFF write-through

[    0.000000]   E8000-FFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask 0C0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 03F700000 mask 0FFF00000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   2 base 03F800000 mask 0FF800000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   3 disabled

[    0.000000]   4 disabled

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.000000] Scanning 0 areas for low memory corruption

[    0.000000] modified physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000010000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000010000 - 000000000009ec00 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000000009ec00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000100000 - 000000003f5b2000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000003f5b2000 - 000000003f5d5000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000003f5d5000 - 000000003f5e6000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000003f5e6000 - 000000003f5e9000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000003f5e9000 - 000000003f605000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000003f605000 - 000000003f606000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000003f606000 - 000000003f608000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000003f608000 - 000000003f611000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000003f611000 - 000000003f617000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000003f617000 - 000000003f700000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000ffb00000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] initial memory mapped : 0 - 01c00000

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-00000000377fe000

[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 00377fe000 page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 377fe000 @ 100000-1e1000

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000f03c0 00024 (v02 MEDION)

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 3f60ff10 0005C (v01 MEDION MEDIONAG 06222004 MSFT 00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 3f5e6c10 000F4 (v04 MEDION MEDIONAG 06222004 MSFT 00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI Warning: 32/64 FACS address mismatch in FADT - two FACS tables! (20100121/tbfadt-369)

[    0.000000] ACPI Warning: 32/64X FACS address mismatch in FADT - 3F611E40/000000003F611D40, using 32 (20100121/tbfadt-486)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 3f608010 053DD (v01 MEDION MEDIONAG 00000000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 3f611e40 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 3f610e90 0005C (v02 MEDION MEDIONAG 06222004 MSFT 00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 3f615c90 0003C (v01 MEDION MEDIONAG 06222004 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SLIC 3f612c10 00176 (v01 MEDION MEDIONAG 06222004 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 3f605510 004CE (v02  PmRef    CpuPm 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 3f5e8a10 00232 (v02  PmRef  Cpu0Tst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 3f611a10 000A0 (v02  PmRef  Cpu1Tst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] 125MB HIGHMEM available.

[    0.000000] 887MB LOWMEM available.

[    0.000000]   mapped low ram: 0 - 377fe000

[    0.000000]   low ram: 0 - 377fe000

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x000377fe

[    0.000000]   HighMem  0x000377fe -> 0x0003f5b2

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009e

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0003f5b2

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 259392

[    0.000000] free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c1856e80, node_mem_map c1992200

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3950 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1744 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 221486 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 252 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 31928 pages, LIFO batch:7

[    0.000000] Using APIC driver default

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 24

[    0.000000] early_res array is doubled to 64 at [15000 - 157ff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009e000 - 000000000009f000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 3f700000 (gap: 3f700000:c0400000)

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:2 nr_cpumask_bits:2 nr_cpu_ids:2 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 14 pages/cpu @c2187000 s33940 r0 d23404 u65536

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s33940 r0 d23404 u65536 alloc=16*4096

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 [0] 1 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 257364

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.000000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

[    0.000000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] Subtract (47 early reservations)

[    0.000000]   #1 [0000001000 - 0000002000]   EX TRAMPOLINE

[    0.000000]   #2 [0001000000 - 0001988d24]   TEXT DATA BSS

[    0.000000]   #3 [000009ec00 - 0000100000]   BIOS reserved

[    0.000000]   #4 [0001989000 - 0001990178]             BRK

[    0.000000]   #5 [0000010000 - 0000011000]      TRAMPOLINE

[    0.000000]   #6 [0000011000 - 0000015000]     ACPI WAKEUP

[    0.000000]   #7 [0000100000 - 00001d7000]         PGTABLE

[    0.000000]   #8 [0001991000 - 0001992000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #9 [0001992000 - 0002182000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #10 [0001988d40 - 0001988d44]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #11 [0001988d80 - 0001988e40]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #12 [0001988e40 - 0001988e94]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #13 [0002182000 - 0002185000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #14 [0001988ec0 - 0001988ecc]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #15 [0001990180 - 0001990780]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #16 [0001988f00 - 0001988f27]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #17 [0001990780 - 0001990940]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #18 [0001988f40 - 0001988f80]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #19 [0001988f80 - 0001988fc0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #20 [0001988fc0 - 0001989000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #21 [0001990940 - 0001990980]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #22 [0001990980 - 00019909c0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #23 [00019909c0 - 0001990a00]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #24 [0001990a00 - 0001990a40]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #25 [0001990a40 - 0001990a80]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #26 [0001990a80 - 0001990ac0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #27 [0001990ac0 - 0001990b00]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #28 [0001990b00 - 0001990b40]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #29 [0001990b40 - 0001990b80]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #30 [0001990b80 - 0001990bc0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #31 [0001990bc0 - 0001990c00]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #32 [0001990c00 - 0001990c40]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #33 [0001990c40 - 0001990c50]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #34 [0001990c80 - 0001990c8f]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #35 [0001990cc0 - 0001990ccf]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #36 [0002187000 - 0002195000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #37 [0002197000 - 00021a5000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #38 [0001990d00 - 0001990d04]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #39 [0001990d40 - 0001990d44]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #40 [0001990d80 - 0001990d88]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #41 [0001990dc0 - 0001990dc8]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #42 [0001990e00 - 0001990e80]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #43 [0001990e80 - 0001990eac]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #44 [00021a5000 - 00021a9000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #45 [00021a9000 - 0002229000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #46 [0002229000 - 0002269000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000] Initializing HighMem for node 0 (000377fe:0003f5b2)

[    0.000000] Memory: 1017852k/1038024k available (5515k kernel code, 19716k reserved, 3099k data, 416k init, 128720k highmem)

[    0.000000] virtual kernel memory layout:

[    0.000000]     fixmap  : 0xfff90000 - 0xfffff000   ( 444 kB)

[    0.000000]     pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

[    0.000000]     vmalloc : 0xf7ffe000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 120 MB)

[    0.000000]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf77fe000   ( 887 MB)

[    0.000000]       .init : 0xc186a000 - 0xc18d2000   ( 416 kB)

[    0.000000]       .data : 0xc1562eca - 0xc1869e60   (3099 kB)

[    0.000000]       .text : 0xc1000000 - 0xc1562eca   (5515 kB)

[    0.000000] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

[    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=13, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:2304 nr_irqs:424

[    0.000000] Extended CMOS year: 2000

[    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] Detected 1600.034 MHz processor.

[    0.002008] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 3200.06 BogoMIPS (lpj=1600034)

[    0.002363] Security Framework initialized

[    0.002523] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.003038] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.003056] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

[    0.003455] Initializing cgroup subsys ns

[    0.003618] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[    0.003779] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer

[    0.003965] Atom PSE erratum detected, BIOS microcode update recommended

[    0.004020] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.004175] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.004333] mce: CPU supports 5 MCE banks

[    0.004498] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

[    0.005017] using mwait in idle threads.

[    0.006021] Performance Events: Atom events, Intel PMU driver.

[    0.006262] ... version:                3

[    0.006417] ... bit width:              40

[    0.006570] ... generic registers:      2

[    0.006726] ... value mask:             000000ffffffffff

[    0.006881] ... max period:             000000007fffffff

[    0.007013] ... fixed-purpose events:   3

[    0.007164] ... event mask:             0000000700000003

[    0.007329] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

[    0.011709] ACPI: Core revision 20100121

[    0.025122] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

[    0.025576] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=0 pin2=0

[    0.035898] CPU0: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270   @ 1.60GHz stepping 02

[    0.036999] Booting Node   0, Processors  #1 Ok.

[    0.002999] Initializing CPU#1

[    0.002999] Atom PSE erratum detected, BIOS microcode update recommended

[    0.108025] Brought up 2 CPUs

[    0.108492] Total of 2 processors activated (6399.59 BogoMIPS).

[    0.109303] khelper used greatest stack depth: 7284 bytes left

[    0.110102] Time: 17:02:49  Date: 10/05/10

[    0.110333] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.111089] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.112055] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] (base 0xe0000000)

[    0.112335] PCI: not using MMCONFIG

[    0.197312] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.199098] khelper used greatest stack depth: 7252 bytes left

[    0.218107] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.221168] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.223302] ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code

[    0.228385] ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

[    0.233314] ACPI: SSDT 3f5e8c90 00253 (v02  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.234705] ACPI: SSDT 3f5e7690 00653 (v02  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20051117)

[    0.236279] ACPI: SSDT 3f5e8f10 000D0 (v02  PmRef  Cpu1Ist 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.237347] ACPI: SSDT 3f611b10 00083 (v02  PmRef  Cpu1Cst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.238611] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.238769] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.239152] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.239401] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] (base 0xe0000000)

[    0.240020] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] reserved in ACPI motherboard resources

[    0.240298] PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

[    0.252019] ACPI: EC: GPE storm detected, transactions will use polling mode

[    0.265091] khelper used greatest stack depth: 7144 bytes left

[    0.265154] ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x17, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

[    0.265411] ACPI: No dock devices found.

[    0.266014] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.266886] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

[    0.267425] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.267593] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.268018] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.268290] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000c0000-0x000fffff]

[    0.268556] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x40000000-0xffefffff]

[    0.268905] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10: [mem 0xdfe80000-0xdfefffff]

[    0.268915] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 14: [io  0xe100-0xe107]

[    0.268924] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 18: [mem 0xc0000000-0xcfffffff pref]

[    0.268933] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 1c: [mem 0xdff00000-0xdff3ffff]

[    0.269036] pci 0000:00:02.1: reg 10: [mem 0xdfe00000-0xdfe7ffff]

[    0.269139] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10: [mem 0xffe00000-0xffe03fff 64bit]

[    0.269193] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.269201] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

[    0.269283] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.269291] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

[    0.269374] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.269381] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# disabled

[    0.269442] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20: [io  0xe0a0-0xe0bf]

[    0.269508] pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20: [io  0xe080-0xe09f]

[    0.269570] pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20: [io  0xe060-0xe07f]

[    0.269632] pci 0000:00:1d.3: reg 20: [io  0xe040-0xe05f]

[    0.269692] pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10: [mem 0xdff40400-0xdff407ff]

[    0.269754] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.269761] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

[    0.269918] pci 0000:00:1f.0: Force enabled HPET at 0xfed03000

[    0.269935] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: [io  0x0400-0x047f] claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

[    0.270007] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: [io  0x0500-0x053f] claimed by ICH6 GPIO

[    0.270175] pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 1 PIO at 004c (mask 0007)

[    0.270507] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10: [io  0xe0f0-0xe0f7]

[    0.270517] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14: [io  0xe0e0-0xe0e3]

[    0.270527] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18: [io  0xe0d0-0xe0d7]

[    0.270537] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c: [io  0xe0c0-0xe0c3]

[    0.270547] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20: [io  0xe020-0xe02f]

[    0.270557] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24: [mem 0xdff40000-0xdff403ff]

[    0.270590] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.270597] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

[    0.270695] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10: [io  0xd000-0xd0ff]

[    0.270722] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 18: [mem 0xffd10000-0xffd10fff 64bit pref]

[    0.270742] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 20: [mem 0xffd00000-0xffd0ffff 64bit pref]

[    0.270755] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0xdfd00000-0xdfd1ffff pref]

[    0.271024] pci 0000:01:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.271029] pci 0000:01:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.271038] pci 0000:01:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.271067] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

[    0.271232] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.271241] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xdfd00000-0xdfdfffff]

[    0.271251] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xffd00000-0xffdfffff 64bit pref]

[    0.271340] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xdfc00000-0xdfc0ffff]

[    0.271420] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot

[    0.271428] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.271448] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

[    0.271611] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

[    0.271619] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xdfc00000-0xdfcfffff]

[    0.271630] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

[    0.271708] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03] (subtractive decode)

[    0.271873] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

[    0.271882] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

[    0.271892] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

[    0.271899] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (subtractive decode)

[    0.271905] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.271912] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.271919] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000c0000-0x000fffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.271925] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x40000000-0xffefffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.271947] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.271959] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.272307] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P4._PRT]

[    0.272434] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P5._PRT]

[    0.293190] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.294197] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.295145] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.295942] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.296752] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.297708] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.298705] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.299705] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.300467] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:02.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.301021] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.301410] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.301410] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.302107] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.302261] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.303057] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.304047] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.22.1.

[    0.304216] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.304375] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.304471] reserve RAM buffer: 000000000009ec00 - 000000000009ffff 

[    0.304478] reserve RAM buffer: 000000003f5b2000 - 000000003fffffff 

[    0.305063] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[    0.305248] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.305248] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.305326] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    0.305508] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.306174] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.306182] HPET: 3 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

[    0.306352] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed03000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

[    0.306661] hpet0: 3 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

[    0.310047] Switching to clocksource tsc

[    0.322118] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.322297] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.332374] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

[    0.332536] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.332734] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed14000-0xfed17fff] has been reserved

[    0.332902] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved

[    0.333067] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff] has been reserved

[    0.333232] system 00:01: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] has been reserved

[    0.333410] system 00:05: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

[    0.333591] system 00:09: [io  0x0400-0x047f] has been reserved

[    0.333757] system 00:09: [io  0x1180-0x119f] has been reserved

[    0.333920] system 00:09: [io  0x0500-0x053f] has been reserved

[    0.334083] system 00:09: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff] could not be reserved

[    0.334247] system 00:09: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff] has been reserved

[    0.334413] system 00:09: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed23fff] has been reserved

[    0.334583] system 00:09: [mem 0xffb00000-0xffbfffff] has been reserved

[    0.334747] system 00:09: [mem 0xfc800400-0xfc800fff] has been reserved

[    0.369800] pci 0000:00:1c.1: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0x40000000-0x401fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.370078] pci 0000:00:1c.1: BAR 7: assigned [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.370242] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

[    0.370402] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.370575] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xdfd00000-0xdfdfffff]

[    0.370745] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xffd00000-0xffdfffff 64bit pref]

[    0.371021] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

[    0.371183] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.371349] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xdfc00000-0xdfcfffff]

[    0.371516] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0x40000000-0x401fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.371800] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

[    0.371958] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  disabled]

[    0.372121] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem disabled]

[    0.372284] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

[    0.372467]   alloc irq_desc for 16 on node -1

[    0.372472]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

[    0.372486] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.372661] pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.372677]   alloc irq_desc for 17 on node -1

[    0.372681]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

[    0.372691] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.372857] pci 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.372868] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.372876] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.372882] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.372888] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.372894] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000c0000-0x000fffff]

[    0.372900] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0x40000000-0xffefffff]

[    0.372906] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.372912] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xdfd00000-0xdfdfffff]

[    0.372918] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xffd00000-0xffdfffff 64bit pref]

[    0.372925] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.372931] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xdfc00000-0xdfcfffff]

[    0.372937] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0x40000000-0x401fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.372944] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.372949] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.372955] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.372961] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 7 [mem 0x000c0000-0x000fffff]

[    0.372967] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 8 [mem 0x40000000-0xffefffff]

[    0.373029] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.373302] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.374039] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.375313] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.375957] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[    0.376130] TCP reno registered

[    0.376294] UDP hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.376470] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.376892] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.377319] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    0.377481] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.377655] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    0.377843] pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

[    0.377870] pci 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x1f30

[    0.377875] pci 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

[    0.377897] pci 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0030

[    0.377902] pci 0000:00:1d.1: Performing full reset

[    0.377923] pci 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0030

[    0.377928] pci 0000:00:1d.2: Performing full reset

[    0.377949] pci 0000:00:1d.3: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0030

[    0.377953] pci 0000:00:1d.3: Performing full reset

[    0.378127] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    0.380916] microcode: CPU0 sig=0x106c2, pf=0x4, revision=0x20a

[    0.381096] microcode: CPU1 sig=0x106c2, pf=0x4, revision=0x20a

[    0.381376] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    0.381671] Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds

[    0.382591] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.382802] type=2000 audit(1286298169.382:1): initialized

[    0.425465] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

[    0.425680] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.433278] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    0.433679] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.436644] JFS: nTxBlock = 7951, nTxLock = 63615

[    0.441553] SGI XFS with security attributes, no debug enabled

[    0.443554] msgmni has been set to 1736

[    0.444026] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    0.444483] cryptomgr_test used greatest stack depth: 6960 bytes left

[    0.446104] alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

[    0.446678] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    0.446958] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.447114] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.447464] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.447881] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.447926]   alloc irq_desc for 24 on node -1

[    0.447931]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

[    0.447948] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: irq 24 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.448315] pcieport 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.448356]   alloc irq_desc for 25 on node -1

[    0.448360]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

[    0.448374] pcieport 0000:00:1c.1: irq 25 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.449044] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[    0.458111] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    0.458451] intel_rng: FWH not detected

[    0.458885] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.459204] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 945GME Chipset

[    0.459763] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 7932K stolen memory

[    0.462744] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xc0000000

[    0.467833] ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP1] (on-line)

[    0.468419] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:10/PNP0C09:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input0

[    0.472696] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

[    0.476169] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

[    0.476452] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    0.476829] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input2

[    0.477110] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[    0.477469] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3

[    0.477756] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.493058] acpi device:1a: registered as cooling_device0

[    0.493615] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input4

[    0.493913] ACPI: Video Device [IGD] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    0.498840] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

[    0.498915] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

[    0.498981] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

[    0.499009] Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle

[    0.499248] Switching to clocksource hpet

[    0.516407] thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0

[    0.516586] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (52 C)

[    0.516881] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

[    0.690141] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

[    0.873017] isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

[    0.873339] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.873560] pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.873728] pci 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.917115] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

[    0.917526] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.924460] brd: module loaded

[    0.927433] loop: module loaded

[    0.928372] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

[    0.928399]   alloc irq_desc for 19 on node -1

[    0.928404]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

[    0.928418] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.928639]   alloc irq_desc for 26 on node -1

[    0.928643]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

[    0.928657] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 26 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.928752] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 1.5 Gbps 0x5 impl SATA mode

[    0.929035] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pio slum part 

[    0.929207] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.929747] scsi0 : ahci

[    0.930430] scsi1 : ahci

[    0.930903] scsi2 : ahci

[    0.931368] scsi3 : ahci

[    0.931771] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xdff40000 port 0xdff40100 irq 26

[    0.932051] ata2: DUMMY

[    0.932205] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xdff40000 port 0xdff40200 irq 26

[    0.932517] ata4: DUMMY

[    0.933829] Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k5-NAPI

[    0.933998] Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    0.934317] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 1.0.2-k2

[    0.934478] e1000e: Copyright (c) 1999 - 2009 Intel Corporation.

[    0.934858] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.24-k2-NAPI

[    0.935028] e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

[    0.935545] sky2: driver version 1.27

[    0.936130] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[    0.936344] r8169 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.936562] r8169 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.936615]   alloc irq_desc for 27 on node -1

[    0.936620]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

[    0.936640] r8169 0000:01:00.0: irq 27 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.937211] r8169 0000:01:00.0: eth0: RTL8102e at 0xf8038000, 00:21:85:e6:c2:d2, XID 14a00000 IRQ 27

[    0.940283] usbcore: registered new interface driver rtl8187

[    0.940491] rt2800pci 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.940768] rt2800pci 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.951062] phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel'

[    0.951814] Registered led device: rt2800pci-phy0::radio

[    0.951931] Registered led device: rt2800pci-phy0::assoc

[    0.952065] Registered led device: rt2800pci-phy0::quality

[    0.952325] usbcore: registered new interface driver rt2800usb

[    0.952499] console [netcon0] enabled

[    0.952652] netconsole: network logging started

[    0.953278] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    0.953447] ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 60 qtd 96 itd 160 sitd 96

[    0.953507]   alloc irq_desc for 23 on node -1

[    0.953512]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

[    0.953526] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    0.953722] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.953729] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.953927] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

[    0.953937] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.954116] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    0.954414] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcs_params 0x104208 dbg=1 cc=4 pcc=2 ordered !ppc ports=8

[    0.954424] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcc_params 16871 thresh 7 uframes 1024 64 bit addr

[    0.954453] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: using broken periodic workaround

[    0.954626] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

[    0.954790] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset command 080012 (park)=0 ithresh=8 Periodic period=1024 Reset HALT

[    0.958689] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    0.958694] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: supports USB remote wakeup

[    0.958725] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xdff40400

[    0.958891] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    0.962775] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: init command 010001 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 RUN

[    0.968271] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.968486] usb usb1: default language 0x0409

[    0.968502] usb usb1: udev 1, busnum 1, minor = 0

[    0.968508] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.968672] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.968941] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.969107] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 ehci_hcd

[    0.969280] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

[    0.969630] usb usb1: usb_probe_device

[    0.969638] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.969655] usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.969788] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.969794] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.969798] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.969965] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    0.970128] hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    0.970132] hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.970137] hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    0.970142] hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

[    0.970153] hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    0.970158] hub 1-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    0.970218] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.970414] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    0.970582] ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

[    0.970723] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    0.970978] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    0.971158] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.971165] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.971352] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    0.971533] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    0.971818] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected 2 ports

[    0.971979] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    0.971984] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

[    0.972002] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: supports USB remote wakeup

[    0.972024] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x0000e0a0

[    0.972276] usb usb2: default language 0x0409

[    0.972292] usb usb2: udev 1, busnum 2, minor = 128

[    0.972298] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.972464] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.972734] usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.972891] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 uhci_hcd

[    0.973059] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    0.973422] usb usb2: usb_probe_device

[    0.973431] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.973447] usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.973580] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.973586] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.973591] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.973756] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.973911] hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    0.973915] hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.973919] hub 2-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    0.973924] hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    0.973933] hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    0.973939] hub 2-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    0.973977] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.974061] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: HS companion for 0000:00:1d.0

[    0.974096] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.974284] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.974291] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.974458] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

[    0.974623] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    0.974906] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: detected 2 ports

[    0.975077] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    0.975082] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Performing full reset

[    0.975101] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: supports USB remote wakeup

[    0.975129] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000e080

[    0.975381] usb usb3: default language 0x0409

[    0.975397] usb usb3: udev 1, busnum 3, minor = 256

[    0.975402] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.975569] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.975838] usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.975996] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 uhci_hcd

[    0.976164] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

[    0.976524] usb usb3: usb_probe_device

[    0.976532] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.976548] usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.976683] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.976690] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.976695] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.976860] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.977019] hub 3-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    0.977025] hub 3-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.977030] hub 3-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    0.977035] hub 3-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    0.977045] hub 3-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    0.977051] hub 3-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    0.977090] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.977153] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: HS companion for 0000:00:1d.1

[    0.977187]   alloc irq_desc for 18 on node -1

[    0.977192]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

[    0.977205] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.977394] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.977401] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.977569] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '004'

[    0.977734] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    0.978026] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: detected 2 ports

[    0.978191] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    0.978196] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Performing full reset

[    0.978213] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: supports USB remote wakeup

[    0.978241] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000e060

[    0.978489] usb usb4: default language 0x0409

[    0.978506] usb usb4: udev 1, busnum 4, minor = 384

[    0.978511] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.978676] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.978947] usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.979112] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 uhci_hcd

[    0.979284] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

[    0.979644] usb usb4: usb_probe_device

[    0.979652] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.979668] usb usb4: adding 4-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.979799] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.979805] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.979810] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.979976] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.980136] hub 4-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    0.980140] hub 4-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.980144] hub 4-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    0.980149] hub 4-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    0.980159] hub 4-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    0.980165] hub 4-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    0.980202] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.980285] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: HS companion for 0000:00:1d.2

[    0.980320] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.980495] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.980503] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.980671] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '005'

[    0.980844] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    0.981139] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: detected 2 ports

[    0.981313] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    0.981318] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: Performing full reset

[    0.981335] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: supports USB remote wakeup

[    0.981362] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x0000e040

[    0.981597] usb usb5: default language 0x0409

[    0.981613] usb usb5: udev 1, busnum 5, minor = 512

[    0.981618] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.981783] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.982057] usb usb5: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.982216] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 uhci_hcd

[    0.982389] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.3

[    0.982743] usb usb5: usb_probe_device

[    0.982751] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.982767] usb usb5: adding 5-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.982905] hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.982912] hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.982916] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.983089] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.983244] hub 5-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    0.983247] hub 5-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.983263] hub 5-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    0.983268] hub 5-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    0.983280] hub 5-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    0.983285] hub 5-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    0.983324] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.983387] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: HS companion for 0000:00:1d.3

[    0.983645] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    0.983808] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    0.984132] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    0.984306] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    0.984608] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

[    0.984999] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    0.991518] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.992312] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    0.993380] usbcore: registered new interface driver appletouch

[    0.993657] usbcore: registered new interface driver bcm5974

[    0.993834] inport.c: Didn't find InPort mouse at 0x23c

[    0.994100] logibm.c: Didn't find Logitech busmouse at 0x23c

[    0.994803] rtc_cmos 00:04: RTC can wake from S4

[    0.995156] rtc_cmos 00:04: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    0.995371] rtc0: alarms up to one year, y3k, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    0.996402] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.17.0-ioctl (2010-03-05) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    0.997815] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    0.999531] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    1.001587] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    1.001927]   alloc irq_desc for 28 on node -1

[    1.001932]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

[    1.001952] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 28 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.001991] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.007509] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input5

[    1.013668] hda_codec: ALC1200: BIOS auto-probing.

[    1.019844] ALSA device list:

[    1.020013]   #0: HDA Intel at 0xffe00000 irq 28

[    1.020293] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    1.020491] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (15903 buckets, 63612 max)

[    1.021321] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    1.022166] IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    1.023038] GRE over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    1.024584] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    1.034737] TCP probe registered (port=0) bufsize=4096

[    1.034907] TCP cubic registered

[    1.035077] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    1.036218] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    1.040612] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    1.040916] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    1.042928] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    1.043144] lib80211: common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers

[    1.043323] lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

[    1.044823] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

[    1.045449] PM: Resume from disk failed.

[    1.045482] registered taskstats version 1

[    1.046028]   Magic number: 14:164:36

[    1.046217] bdi 7:1: hash matches

[    1.070180] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 6 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[    1.070197] hub 1-0:1.0: port 6: status 0501 change 0001

[    1.073162] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    1.077156] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    1.080139] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: port 2 portsc 0082,00

[    1.083154] hub 5-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    1.1

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hey,

unter Debian funktionierte es. Das klingt nach Vergangenheit, ist das Debian noch vorhanden und Du kannst es nochmal probieren? Der Wackler könnte ja nach dem Ersetzen von Deinem Debian entstanden sein. Wenn nicht, probiere es doch vielleicht mal mit einer anderen LiveCD, falls vorhanden. Oder hast Du parallel vielleicht noch ein Windows installiert, mit dem Du es testen könntest?

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## flyingiguana

huhu,

nein habe keine weiteren Systeme auf dem Laptop.

Mit ner BootCD funktioniert das Touchpad / auch dauerhaft noch.

Wenn sich jemand mal die Logfiles ansehen moechte, ich hab das im Englischen Forum nochmal gepostet (bisher die letzten Wochen konnte mir dort leider keiner wirklcih weiterhelfen. Daher wollte ich es jetzt auch nochmal hier versuchen):

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-847386.html

----------

